# Please help..new 8 week old V



## Superhoops (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi All, 1st posted and desperate! Thanks for this forum I am about to start crate training today properly doing 15-30 minutes with her closing the door and waiting for her to calm down before treating and letting out and repeat.

At night she is in the living room in a crate and I've made a temporary bed to stay with her. Goes down about 10pm and wakes every two hours. I take her out for a wee (which she doesnt) with no interaction and put her back in but cant shut door until she is asleep. Repeats every two hours until 5am then she just cries in there. 

Basically, should I even be in the room AND should I try and ignore the crying when she first wakes around midnight?

Any help would be appreciated.... I've not got to the biting or potty training yet !! This seems the most important thing for everyones sanity !!


Thanks
Dan


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

By 5am she may not be tired, even though we still are. It might be play, breakfast, and potty time.
There is no need to waiton potty training, and puppy biting. Go ahead and start it, while shes out playing with you.
Yes, stay in the same room with her.
I’m sure you understand why so many new puppy owners are bleary eyed, and sleep deprived.
It will get better.


----------



## Superhoops (Jun 12, 2021)

texasred said:


> By 5am she may not be tired, even though we still are. It might be play, breakfast, and potty time.
> There is no need to waiton potty training, and puppy biting. Go ahead and start it, while shes out playing with you.
> Yes, stay in the same room with her.
> I’m sure you understand why so many new puppy owners are bleary eyed, and sleep deprived.
> It will get better.


Thank you for the response. I'll will certainly try, when I'm in the same room at night is it best to leave the crate door shut and calmly sshh her or best to completely ignore ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I would shut the door at night after her potty break and completely ignore any protests. It could be 5 min or an hour. She needs to understand at this age the only response to cries in the kennel is appropriate potty breaks. Waking at 5am is normal this young. Time to get up , potty, feed, interact, play, etc. she’ll probably then take a mid morning nap around 8-9am, we put our girl in her kennel for a 2 hour morning nap around that time. You will feel like a zombie for a few months and will daydream of proper sleep. I’m time she will sleep later , it may be 5:30 for a few weeks, then 6 etc. our 8mos now sleeps till 7:30. Good luck!


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

When Fred was 8 weeks she’d wake up around 5/6 AM as well. I also slept beside the crate the first week in another room. I let her out at that point and have her sleep with me, they’re still so young and they miss their nest.

I did end it after about 4/5 days by going back to our bedroom after she fell asleep. She easily transitioned to waking up at 6.00, then 6.30 and eventually 7.00 AM.


----------



## 86902 (Oct 20, 2020)

Superhoops said:


> Hi All, 1st posted and desperate! Thanks for this forum I am about to start crate training today properly doing 15-30 minutes with her closing the door and waiting for her to calm down before treating and letting out and repeat. At night she is in the living room in a crate and I've made a temporary bed to stay with her. Goes down about 10pm and wakes every two hours. I take her out for a wee (which she doesnt) with no interaction and put her back in but cant shut door until she is asleep. Repeats every two hours until 5am then she just cries in there. Basically, should I even be in the room AND should I try and ignore the crying when she first wakes around midnight? Any help would be appreciated.... I've not got to the biting or potty training yet !! This seems the most important thing for everyones sanity !! Thanks Dan





Superhoops said:


> Hi All, 1st posted and desperate! Thanks for this forum I am about to start crate training today properly doing 15-30 minutes with her closing the door and waiting for her to calm down before treating and letting out and repeat.
> 
> At night she is in the living room in a crate and I've made a temporary bed to stay with her. Goes down about 10pm and wakes every two hours. I take her out for a wee (which she doesnt) with no interaction and put her back in but cant shut door until she is asleep. Repeats every two hours until 5am then she just cries in there.
> 
> ...



Hi, we have been extremely luck with our girl and never ever skipped a night for wee training or for intensive crying BUT sleeping with her really helped. The first week I was sleeping on the floor next to her with the crate open. She was going in and out during the night to look for me and I was there. Second week I closed the door and slept on the couch next to her. When she was waking up I was just shooshing her and she was stopping pretty fast. Then in the morning around 6, when was a good time to wake up, the first thing was to run out to pipi in the garden and giving her a good treat. From the third week I was just sleeping in my bad far from her and she was rarely waking up. Another shoosh and she was good to sleep till morning. 
Every dog is different but I believe that you need to find a good balance between forcing them a bit to do what they are supposed to do and comforting them being close at least at the beginning.


----------



## Amorgj44 (Jul 31, 2021)

We had drama when we brought our boy home at 9 weeks. We started with his crate in the living room, covered it over (with ventilation) and light off. I ‘slept’ downstairs with him, he had a blanket off the breeder with mam’s scent but he wasn’t having any of it. He shouted for hours at me and it was agony. Long story short, I’ve moved his crate to our bedroom, he has a jumper of mine in there that I’ve worn all day, a night light and can see me at all times. This has worked a treat 😂! He wakes up at like 2am for a wee then up at 5ish which is fine because he’s only a baby I don’t mind! They do say to gradually move the crate away from you over time but I don’t know if we will bother. I also make sure every nap through the day he is in his crate in the living room (we have 2 crates) so he knows he naps in there and not on the sofa. It’s been hard but over the space of a week, 2 hours of barking has turned into 5 mins of grizzling max when he goes in his crate. Good luck!


----------



## hmills22 (11 mo ago)

we brought a 15 week old puppy home on Monday past and have been at my wits end with worrying bout everything. He sleeps in our room on the floor at bottom of the bed in his own bed. He’s so settled and this is the only time he gets upstairs. I seem to be his person and he follows me about everywhere. I started a little bit of crate training this morning and he took so good to it. Don’t get me wrong I’m not fooled it won’t always be so good. I have a link I used - can’t figure out how to make it “read only” but when I do I’ll post it. It’s the only advice I’m going to follow coz it’s so simple and everything else I’ve read is freaking me out 🙈 I’m starting it with door open. He loves his crate and often takes himself in but comes out when we go to different room. I think shutting it at first will be confusing and make him feel like he’s been naughty. Get him used to liking it first xx


----------

